# Recent pics



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

What type of Pleco is that?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

A brown one with spots????? 
not sure....

and a few more...
a fat Krib...









a fat Yoyo...









a non fat Yoyo....hmmmm, that sounds like a drink...









ribbit....


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

one more


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

As always, beautiful pictures Riceburner.



Dsharp said:


> What type of Pleco is that?


Looks like a baby goldspotted BN pleco.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks. and another...


----------



## gofigure (May 16, 2011)

Riceburner said:


> one more


i like this, saw some at pj's yonge and eglinton, newbie question - what's this fish?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

gofigure said:


> i like this, saw some at pj's yonge and eglinton, newbie question - what's this fish?


The Red-tailed black shark (Epalzeorhynchos bicolor)

A member of the carp family. Reaches 6", maybe slightly more. Quite territorial but not aggressive. Does okay alone in smaller tanks, or in communities in quite large tanks. Always a favourite, not to be confused with the Rainbow Shark.

Great photos as always.


----------



## gofigure (May 16, 2011)

Thanks Will!


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

great looking fish. are those the balla sharks?
stunning pics.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks. Yep the Bala sharks are the end 3 shots of the first group.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Beautiful shots, beautiful animals. Thanks for sharing!

I think you may have answered before, but what's the gear you're using?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm using an 8MP Olympus DSLR, but any will do. The main components are the lens and lighting. Manual focus Tamrom 90mm adapted to the Oly and external flash.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Jack's here....


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

Riceburner said:


> I'm using an 8MP Olympus DSLR, but any will do. The main components are the lens and lighting. Manual focus Tamrom 90mm adapted to the Oly and external flash.


tripod??...if not...what speed did you set it at?
Great pics as always.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

No tripod. Usually at about 1/180 @ f/5.6 or 8 or less...varies.


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Very nice set of photo.

Thank you for sharing


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Man... you are making me want a red tail so badly.. LOL

Wonderful pics!


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

Riceburner said:


> No tripod. Usually at about 1/180 @ f/5.6 or 8 or less...varies.
> 
> Great tip...Thanks!
> But I guess it all begin with the lens eh?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Yep...gotta have the lens and lighting, than it's up to timing and framing the shot, etc.


----------

